# Inforamtion about guangdong outlet



## bege (Jun 22, 2012)

Guangdong, the heart of government-run enterprises moving rapidly to increase over pre-crisis level of power 
according to the information,January-April 2010, government-run coach outlet online lack the narrow East total 30.9 billion U.S. dollars out of the heart than the same period in the coming year, an increase of 27.5%, higher than the overall growth of Guangdong's exports face 5.4 percent, accounting for exports over the same period the total value of the narrow East 25.7%. Data show that in previous coach handbags ended in December, private enterprises in Guangdong, an export faster from negative to positive, then maintain the speed of fast rise. Heart of the moon in April this year, 8.57 billion U.S. dollars, the highest since this year, super-power pre-crisis classic chanel bag, compared with growth of 20.9% over the same period in 2008. Smelly Hong Kong, the European Union, a good state and West Union is an important export coach bags , for moving rapidly on the original export growth. January-April 2010, Hong Kong, Guangdong private enterprises for the smell, the EU, Smith Barney and West Union broke up export 6.76 billion U.S. dollars, 5.15 billion yuan a good, 40.6 and 37.9 billion louis vuitton outlet broke up 64%, 26.2%, 16% and 29.2% , LV canvas bag, the four private enterprises in Guangdong over the same period calculating accounted for 63.9% of total exports. He addition, for gucci outlet of 980 million U.S. dollars at the former, an increase of 51%. Shenzhen, Foshan and Dongguan, the export list out the top three major regions of the export of private enterprises are moving rapidly adhere to increase. The first 4 months, Shenzhen, Foshan and Dongguan government-run cheap coach handbags of the West exported 14.63 billion U.S. dollars, 37.1 billion dollars and 3.47 billion U.S. dollars, up 20.2% isolated, 50.3% and 20.7%; three calculations accounting for the same period exports of private enterprises in the narrow East of 70.5%, coach and purse. He, the separation of Guangzhou and Zhongshan, good export 2.69 billion yuan and 17.7 billion U.S. dollars, breaking up 31.3% and 30.3%. Top 10 export commodities, in addition to export landing bags, other merchandise exports showed an increase trend.


----------

